

Freenapkin Claims Ownership Over Idea Of Giving Junk Away - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/06/freenapkin-claims-ownership-over-idea-of-giving-junk-away/

======
christonog
"Matter of fact Gee Chaung has and is a member of freenapkin and registered in
December of 2008. His idea is not spur of the moment and this post about ‘ebay
of free’ for free auctions needs more attention."

So he signed up for the site and saw an opportunity that free auctions can be
done better. What's the crime in that? The listia site looks a whole lot
better and their execution is different (too early to tell if it's the right
one).

Just another clear example that execution is more important than the idea.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Ideas aren't worthless, but they can only take you so far. Odds are someone is
trying to do what you want to do. Unless they've taken valuable market and
brand share they haven't "done" it. I'd bet a lot of money that listia
overtakes freenapkins' traffic within the next 90 days. They should stop
crying and hire a new designer.

------
zach
Nobody remembers the free auction site Qool.com?

I still have some t-shirts I got from them back in the days of the internet ad
bubble ten years ago.

Users earned auction points by visiting pay-per-click links and buying through
referral links back then, naturally. But it was fun.

------
vaksel
wow that site looks horrible

